# Is Xeon CPU works on regular  Motherboard



## Mohammed (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi 

I am little confuse about this >>> I'd like to upgrade to Intel Xeon X3210. I am using gigabyte GA-P43-ES3G (rev. 1.0) . Is that possible?

I read a lot of topic, but no specific answer, some said yes, others said no 

i.e this guy test X3210 on Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3P (Rev.2.0). topic link
I don't understand Gigabyte doesn't refer that Motherboard support Xeon CPU



Thanks in Adv.


----------



## rangerone766 (Jul 19, 2013)

it should work. I ran a x3110 in a gigabyte p35 and p45 board.


----------



## Mohammed (Jul 19, 2013)

Do you run games without a problem like blue screen ..etc
some said that could make a problem with some application


----------



## cdawall (Jul 19, 2013)

Mohammed said:


> Do you run games without a problem like blue screen ..etc
> some said that could make a problem with some application



Somebody lied. I ran my 3220 without issue in my H55 board for a very long period of time. They are basically the same exact chip.


----------



## Maban (Jul 19, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Somebody lied. I ran my 3220 without issue in my H55 board for a very long period of time. They are basically the same exact chip.



You ran an X3220, a 775 CPU, on a 1156 H55 motherboard?

As far as I know an X3210 should work in any board that supports the Q6600.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 19, 2013)

My X3210 is installed in a consumer Dell Dimension E520 (P965), and also worked fine in my ASUS P5W DH Deluxe (975X) and ASRock 4CoreDual-SATA2 (PT880 Pro).


----------



## cdawall (Jul 19, 2013)

Maban said:


> You ran an X3220, a 775 CPU, on a 1156 H55 motherboard?
> 
> As far as I know an X3210 should work in any board that supports the Q6600.



X3440 my mistake this combo as a matter of fact. Replaced my i5 ES chip with the Xeon.

GIGABYTE GA-H55N-USB3 LGA 1156 Intel H55 HDMI USB ...

Intel Xeon X3440 Lynnfield 2.53GHz 8MB L3 Cache LG...


----------



## Mohammed (Jul 19, 2013)

Is Xeon good for gaming ?
cdawall have you try that CPU to run games like BF3


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 19, 2013)

just make sure the socket is correct


----------



## v12dock (Jul 19, 2013)

cdawall said:


> X3440 my mistake this combo as a matter of fact. Replaced my i5 ES chip with the Xeon.
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-H55N-USB3 LGA 1156 Intel H55 HDMI USB ...
> 
> Intel Xeon X3440 Lynnfield 2.53GHz 8MB L3 Cache LG...



Did you sell that x3440 to me? The x3440 ran great with games I changed from a i5 750


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 19, 2013)

Mohammed said:


> Is Xeon good for gaming ?
> cdawall have you try that CPU to run games like BF3



to be honest xeons are only good for that they are made for. that is massive multitasking
you wont see anny benefits compared to a same clock speed architecture desktop version


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Mohammed said:


> Hi
> 
> I am little confuse about this >>> I'd like to upgrade to Intel Xeon X3210. I am using gigabyte GA-P43-ES3G (rev. 1.0) . Is that possible?
> 
> ...



It will most likely work, I've ran a few Xeons on desktop boards and they work, but it isn't guaranteed.  

The X3210 is not different from a Q6400, and will perform the same as the Q6400 in games. Honestly, unless you are getting a really good deal on the X3210, I'd go with something a little more powerful.  Q6600s go for dirt cheap on ebay, and Q9550s are usually pretty cheap too.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 19, 2013)

Morgoth said:


> to be honest xeons are only good for that they are made for. that is massive multitasking
> you wont see anny benefits compared to a same clock speed architecture desktop version



No he won't see any "benefits" but it is just as "good" for gaming etc as any non-Xeon of the same socket and specs. The main difference is just marketing. 

So, yeah, it's fine for BF3.


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 19, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> No he won't see any "benefits" but it is just as "good" for gaming etc as any non-Xeon of the same socket and specs. The main difference is just marketing.
> 
> So, yeah, it's fine for BF3.



xeons are made for multi sockets, massive multitasking, supporting buffered and registered ram 
you cant have 2 desktop cpu;s on a dual/quad socket board, i wont work


----------



## cdawall (Jul 19, 2013)

Mohammed said:


> Is Xeon good for gaming ?
> cdawall have you try that CPU to run games like BF3



Exact same as an other 4.2ghz core i7.



v12dock said:


> Did you sell that x3440 to me? The x3440 ran great with games I changed from a i5 750



I might have one of my for sale threads has a massive list in it  great little clocker for what it cost.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jul 20, 2013)

Morgoth said:


> xeons are made for multi sockets, massive multitasking, supporting buffered and registered ram
> you cant have 2 desktop cpu;s on a dual/quad socket board, i wont work



Ok fine it's a little more than marketing but they also support non-ecc RAM and work just fine in a "consumer desktop board". The answer to the question in the title is "yes". End of thread.


----------



## Compgeke (Jul 20, 2013)

For the most part, Xeons are now just the consumer processors minus integrated graphics, as far as features go. Sure, there are some differences but a Xeon can be used in place of an i3\i5\i7 in most cases, and might be cheaper, such as the case of the Xeon E3-1240V3 and the Core i7 4770. 

Both are Haswell based, both 3.4 GHz, 8 meg cache, socket 1150, same CPU features. The major differences are brand, no GPU on the Xeon, 100 MHz slower turbo on the Xeon and the Xeon is $30 less.


----------

